# Highback not touching boot?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Could be a forward lean issue or it could be another setup issue. Post up a pic of the binding with the boot in it.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here are the 3 pictures. The last one is of the bottom of the board to show that it is centered since it shows nothing peeking out from both sides.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here are the two pic that show the high back touching the boot but with alot of forward lean.

The boot does go all the way back to the heel cup too. Size 7.5 women in a medium Escapade which does fit the size chart.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

its fine, and totally dependent on how much forward lean you run.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Way too much gap if she wants response. It doesn't need to be touching, but needs to be closer than that. My guess is she'll be off balance before she gets any feedback from the highback.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Burton Escapade has Zero forward lean. Your boots have forward lean, because they are a bit older style, or they are not intended for the zero forward lean bindings.

Zero forward lean is a recent thing to give more freedom with park riding etc. You can adjust it out if you dont want it


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Escapade Snowboard Binding | Burton Snowboards



> *Zero Forward Lean HI-Back*
> Riders who prefer a more playful and relaxed feel will dig the Zero Forward Lean design on select hi-backs. As always, you can still choose to crank ‘em forward for quicker control when carving or climbing icy pipe walls.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, it's fine. It's not so much the high back as it is the natural forward lean of the boot to keep your knees in a bent stance. I was looking at your first picture...do you adjust your high backs to be parallel with the back edge of the board? It's probably a good idea to and will only help with heel turns. Some people just strap bindings on a board without any care...no adjusting the toe ramp or the high back. All that needs to be adjusted to get the most out of your binding.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers guys! 

For tokyo_dom: I thought all bindings had 0 forward lean at initial position? She had the missions before and her boots touched the highback. 

Also, I did try to convince my gf to rotate her highbacks but she doesnt want to. She is a bit stubborn and said that she prefers it without rotation. According to her: she learned that way so why bother. Maybe I'll just secretly rotate them since she probably won't notice. =P


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

While you're at it you might as well give the forward lean thingy some more of the binding to hit. It looks kinda sketchy to me.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Some Guy said:


> While you're at it you might as well give the forward lean thingy some more of the binding to hit. It looks kinda sketchy to me.


Just let her do what she wants, then when she is out change it so it is actually set up how it should be, that's what I do, never been busted....


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Not an issue, AT ALL.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Just let her do what she wants, then when she is out change it so it is actually set up how it should be, that's what I do, never been busted....


Agreed, make little tweaks until she finds what works and feels best. Only one way of learning your preferences.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Forward lean just gets in the way


----------

